# Hired Hand Shout Out



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Mark Summers, The Hired Hand, he fixed up and painted all my soffits, and trim, replaced all the soffitt vents etc.. Did an awesome job.. even had some help from his brother (Realtor) Jim.

Thanks 

rich


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah rich...good testimonial to a good guy and his brother too...if you need something done around the house and either you can't, don't want to, or don't have the resources, mark is very reasonable in price and does good work..


----------

